# Ruger SR 1911



## langfordbc (Aug 15, 2011)

Just wondering if anybody here owns, or has shot the new Ruger SR 1911 .45. I'm planning to buy my first handgun soon and it will either be a 1911 or S&W 629 .44. I'd really like a nice used Colt Government model but they tend to get scooped up quickly at the places I will end up purchasing at (either that or people want outrageous sums of money). The Ruger is very reasonably priced (in Canada at least), looks pretty good for a stainless, and of course is not made in Brazil, China, etc. There are plenty of reviews out there but I'm just curious what my fellow AS'ers think of it.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Aug 16, 2011)

Can’t help with the Ruger. Autos are not my forte but Ruger does have a good reputation for quality firearms. The S&W N frame is a lot of gun. General rule of thumb with S&W is, the older the better. Unless you have a real need for stainless, you should be able to find a used model 29 for reasonable money. The Dirty Harry movie(s) made them very popular guns and around here, they pop up frequently. Most don’t have too many rounds down them. The 44 mag is an expensive round to shoot and unless you handload, you have limited factory choices. The 45acp is relatively cheap to shoot and there are many factory loads available. If you want to get the best of both worlds, check out the S&W model 625 in 45acp. Use them mostly for pin shoots. They are fast to reload and just fun to shoot. JM is pretty good with his. 

World Record 12 Shots In Under 3 Seconds - YouTube


----------



## promac850 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have done lots of reading on 1911's... and I am going to try to convince my pops to pick up an Argentine 1911, that was formerly a police sidearm... I asked if it was reliable, and the guy running the gun shop said "It rattles." 

Sure enough, I go do some searching, and that reveals tight 1911's like most Kimbers and such are very fussy about what ammo you put into them... whereas older and looser manufactured 1911's usually feed flawlessly with just about anything you throw in the magazine, and are much more reliable. 

Kind of like AK's vs. AR's... you could bury an AK in sand with the bolt cover/safety not closed over the bolt, and pull it out, throw a mag in, and fire out rounds. The AR's always had trouble with fine particulates getting into the action... and if the dust cover wasn't closed, like they did in the test, you most likely will have a problem with getting it to operate properly.

Plus it's only 300 bucks. Damn bargain for an old 1911 that you can really count on.

I hope it's still there. It may be gone already...


----------



## dingeryote (Aug 16, 2011)

promac610 said:


> I have done lots of reading on 1911's... and I am going to try to convince my pops to pick up an Argentine 1911, that was formerly a police sidearm... I asked if it was reliable, and the guy running the gun shop said "It rattles."
> 
> Sure enough, I go do some searching, and that reveals tight 1911's like most Kimbers and such are very fussy about what ammo you put into them... whereas older and looser manufactured 1911's usually feed flawlessly with just about anything you throw in the magazine, and are much more reliable.
> 
> ...


 

Kid,

Your Logic is about half a degree off.

Clapped out 1911's and Argie copies both need the same thing to be reliable.
Rebuilding, and tightening back to proper geometry.

The tight Kimbers that have issues with reliability, suffer from the same issues old clapped out 1911's do.
Sloppy geometry.

Correct a new Kimber, and they will run with an old school M1911A1 or better.

It's not"Tight" or "Loose" that counts, it's the relationship the working parts have with each other.

300 bucks for an Argie Sistema Colt ain't bad. But it's 300 bucks too much for a Ballester Molina.
You can rebuild the Sistema and not have issues, the same cannot be said for the simplified and bastardized Ballester.

Save your bucks, find a base model Springer or pre-Shwartz Kmber, and take it over to Ned Christiansen for a reliability package and sights. You'll be ahead in the long run.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Aug 17, 2011)

Not saying don't buy it

but based upon Ruger's recent history of "issues" with new products, I think I would sit on the sidelines for a bit and let someone else be the beta tester.

Used 1911s are a very good option as with the recent price of ammo most haven't seen a whole lot of rounds. I really like the Dan Wessons and they can be had used at a good price if you search. I have a Pointman 7 and a Valor V-Bob, both are really outstanding. The statement often made about them being a "Poorman's Ed Brown" isn't far off the mark. Kimber also makes a good 1911 and used they can had for decent money too.

As to new when I was looking recently I thought S&W was doing a nice job with their offerings. Not nuts about an external extractor, but I have not heard any negatives about their function. A case of to each his own, Sig had a couple really nice 1911s that I looked at. Really well made and the first Sigs I've ever encountered without creep in the trigger. Their biggest issue is the funky slide profile that makes them incompatible or at best a less than perfect fit with most 1911 holsters.

One last thought and then I'll go away. Buying a cheap 1911 and then trying to build it up gets expensive. Spend some time on Brownells or MidwayUSA's websites and start pricing out sights, a skeleton trigger, and some non-MIM parts and then add the cost to have them fit and that used mid level pistol can start to look like a bargain.

Take Care


----------

